# How to play music with android and USB?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take a look at the thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/5833-diy-pdim-test.html.


----------



## kevhed (Dec 3, 2011)

Your android phone should plug in and work the same as the iPhone. When I plug mine in I can use the radio/steering wheel controls to change songs etc. (HTC Evo) . You shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## JERRYM1997 (Jun 13, 2011)

How do you have your music saved on the phone? Also does it take long for it to connect.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Jerry if you're on an Android phone, it's as easy as copying from your computer to your phone drive like you would with any mp3 player or thumb drive. Just connect your phone to computer via usb and you should get a message if you want to sync. You could also just use a card reader and transfer directly to card. You can store anywhere but I would create a music folder if there isn't one already.

If you're on an iPhone, give me 20 minutes to write the instructions lol


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

kevhed said:


> Your android phone should plug in and work the same as the iPhone. When I plug mine in I can use the radio/steering wheel controls to change songs etc. (HTC Evo) . You shouldn't have any problems.


The problem with Android is as soon as you use a data link on the USB port, the SD card becomes unavailable for anything else, such as navigation. I know Windows Mobile 6.x and earlier didn't have this issue. I have heard that Blackberry doesn't either. I don't know about the IPhone.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

It used to be I had to grab CD's from the visor CD holder, or from the black Caselogic zip bag in the backseat... now I just have a few USB sticks in the center console or drivers door labeled with a music genre. They range in size 1GB, 2GB maybe one 4GB & all are freebies from trade shows or vendors, etc. Though very doable... I like to use my phone for other things rather than music, but I digress.

I'm sure the Op will figure out everthing he needs to use his Android powered phone & as long as he's ditched the iPhone & not his Cruze it's all good... as with anything YMM. :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't have USB input or I'd test but can't you just set up your phone to "charge only"?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mick said:


> I don't have USB input or I'd test but can't you just set up your phone to "charge only"?


When I do that I can't get at the SD card. I currently use the AUX but tested my phone with the Sonic yesterday. I'm thinking about replacing the PDIM to get the A2DP Bluetooth music. This would also allow me to control the stock android music player from my steering wheel controls.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

I haven't been able to get my Galaxy Nexus to be seen by the Cruze yet. It says device not supported.


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Makes sense. Galaxy Nexus does not have a removable sd card. So the car can't mount it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm having problems with my Droid Bionic connecting via USB and it is starting to piss me off. For the longest time I couldn't connect to stream music, message stated "No data support found" or something. Eventually it decided to work, but it would only let me play music for about a half hour before the music stopped and it automatically switched back to XM. Now today it's back to showing me that message every time I attempt to connect with USB. Can anyone shed some light on this one?? lol. I'm stumped. And annoyed.


----------



## kevhed (Dec 3, 2011)

JERRYM1997 said:


> How do you have your music saved on the phone? Also does it take long for it to connect.


Mick has already answered, and that is correct. It only rakes a few seconds for the phone to connect. That being said, I copied my music to a thumb drivea few weeks ago and use that instead of plugging in the phone every time I get in the car. For me, it is a better solution than having to take the phone out of my pocket, plug it in, unplug it when done, deal with the wires etc.. Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> I'm having problems with my Droid Bionic connecting via USB and it is starting to piss me off. For the longest time I couldn't connect to stream music, message stated "No data support found" or something. Eventually it decided to work, but it would only let me play music for about a half hour before the music stopped and it automatically switched back to XM. Now today it's back to showing me that message every time I attempt to connect with USB. Can anyone shed some light on this one?? lol. I'm stumped. And annoyed.


OnlyTaurus,
Have you taken your vehicle into your dealer regarding this issue? They would be able to look into this and see if there is an issue with your system. If you would like me to contact your dealer to set up an appointment for you please send me a PM with your name, phone number, VIN, dealer and the days and times that you are available. Either way, please keep me posted on this. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## fkendrick (May 31, 2012)

That would depend if your car stereo module actually supports android but I am guessing that you have that covered already. So it would practically be as easy as plugging it in and making use of it right on the fly.

If that would not work for you, you might as well get one of those drives that are plugged in the cigarette bus just to make it all work.


----------



## JERRYM1997 (Jun 13, 2011)

Okay guys thanks for the help but the android 4.0 plugs in and syncs instantly just like my iPhone.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

JERRYM1997 said:


> Okay guys thanks for the help but the android 4.0 plugs in and syncs instantly just like my iPhone.


Does the android phone book sync with the bluetooth phone interface? In otherwords, is the bug introduced Gingerbread fixed?


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

JERRYM1997 said:


> Okay guys thanks for the help but the android 4.0 plugs in and syncs instantly just like my iPhone.


No way dude I have Android 4.0 and it does not sync like the iphone. Which phone you have? And are you rooted?


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

mcg75 said:


> I haven't been able to get my Galaxy Nexus to be seen by the Cruze yet. It says device not supported.


I have the Galaxy SII Skyrocket, and the car won't see the phone's memory (except once, last week - I have no idea why, and haven't been able to repeat it). It does reliably see the extra micro-sd card installed, and works fine with that. 

Makes it difficult to find a good podcatcher that lets me determine the download directory to the sd card.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> OnlyTaurus,
> Have you taken your vehicle into your dealer regarding this issue? They would be able to look into this and see if there is an issue with your system. If you would like me to contact your dealer to set up an appointment for you please send me a PM with your name, phone number, VIN, dealer and the days and times that you are available. Either way, please keep me posted on this.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Thanks Stacy, I am a tech though.  We've been slammed so I haven't gotten a chance to really dig into this. It's not life-threatening or anything, its just annoying. Will post results in case anyone else is having this issue. Thanks again Stacy!


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

obermd said:


> Does the android phone book sync with the bluetooth phone interface? In otherwords, is the bug introduced Gingerbread fixed?


Mine does yes, as long as your phone is setup to your car it will as soon as its detected.


----------



## JERRYM1997 (Jun 13, 2011)

Kingissa said:


> No way dude I have Android 4.0 and it does not sync like the iphone. Which phone you have? And are you rooted?


Its the HTC One S. It has android 4.0 and is not rooted. It takes maybe 20 seconds to index and this phone has no SD card or expandable memory.


----------



## abhirkmv (Oct 31, 2012)

obermd said:


> The problem with Android is as soon as you use a data link on the USB port, the SD card becomes unavailable for anything else, such as navigation. I know Windows Mobile 6.x and earlier didn't have this issue. I have heard that Blackberry doesn't either. I don't know about the IPhone.


I can confirm that on my chevy cruze 2012 1LT detects my galaxy note(JB ROM) even in the MTP mode. It is detected as a play for sure device(PFD) and both the car and phone can access the SD card


----------



## hvinny (May 8, 2013)

So.... we still don't have a resolution to this?

I've been fustrated by it for a while. Purchased the 2012 cruze last June while I was rocking an old Motorola Droid X (original one) Wife iPHone 4 works fine.

Upgrade to a Samsung Galaxy Note 2, got the same error as onlytaures. something about device not suppored. save to remove. blah blah blah.

I traded the phone in because of this. purchased a Motorola Droid Razr HD. That worked fine. I was happy, then got the verizon Over-The-Error Jelly Bean updated. Vola, USB storage option was gone and I could nolonger use the USB cable with my phone.

While having the security system serviced, I asked the dealer. I got all shrugs and "I Dont' knows" and " Must be the Phones"

I like having the USB cable plugged in while driving because I rather use google maps that pay onstar for Navigation. while having my phone in a windshield mount's it's USB connected playing music and charging, Providing turn-by-turn navigation, and Blue tooth connected for the phone. I travel a lot. The amount of travel I do was the main reason I purchased the car.

It has a low Total Cost of Ownership while charging back milage to the company I work for. 

But while I understand that phone updates happen way more than car updates, if GM is going to offer this type of technology, they had to have a vehicle "pun intened" to keep it current.

other than bashing phone, or how I use it, ...

does anyone have a REAL solution other than rooting my SGS Note 2. ( If I do that, I cannot connect it to work's Mobile device management infrastructer. No corporate email support at that point)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

hvinny, what options does your car have for the infotainment system? Depending on the options you have, you may be able to install the Bluetooth PDIM and use it to interface with your phone for navigation and music.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

hvinny said:


> So.... we still don't have a resolution to this?
> 
> I've been fustrated by it for a while. Purchased the 2012 cruze last June while I was rocking an old Motorola Droid X (original one) Wife iPHone 4 works fine.
> 
> ...


hvinny,

I am sorry you are experiencing this concern. You can always contact our infotainment team at 855-478-7767 to further assist you. The hours of Operation are as follows: Monday to Friday 8:00am to 10:00pm EST; Saturday 8:00am - 4pm EST. You can always private message me your name, VIN, mileage, address, and phone number for more assistance.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## ScottJohnson (May 4, 2013)

Most cars stereo systems are designed to be compatible with i phones so it is quite difficult to customize it with android devices.


----------



## okimdone (Apr 20, 2013)

ScottJohnson said:


> Most cars stereo systems are designed to be compatible with i phones so it is quite difficult to customize it with android devices.


Although it should be coming soon. Android Jelly Bean+ has the capability to send music through USB now.


----------



## HarshReality (Apr 14, 2013)

My Samsung GNex plays it through BT


----------



## MrPate (Sep 26, 2013)

Bringing this thread up from the dead but....

I recently switched from an iPhone 5 (which worked great via USB) to a Samsung Galaxy Note 3. The usb gives me the unsupported device error. I upgraded to the Camaro PDM so I now can play my media through Bluetooth but the bottom end (Bass) is non-existent. The audio quality was very nice through USB on my iPhone, I wish I could get that to work on my Note 3.

BTW,
I'm running Android 4.4.2 (Kit-Kat) stock firmware, non rooted.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MrPate - check your tone settings. The Cruze maintains a separate setting for the AUX from the Radio from the CD.


----------



## Joe-Cruze-LTZ-2012 (Feb 17, 2017)

Old thread....sorry but when I try to play music via my phone through USB it works but only if the music is on the internal storage. I have the music on the SD card though. Is there anyway to make it look in the SD card than the internal storage Music folder. The stock Android music player automatically goes to the Music folder on the SD Card. But the Cruze isn't. Trying to get this to work to avoid spending the $150-$200 for the bluetooth PDIM.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm unaware of the Gen1 being able to control a Android device like they can a iPod. But it will play from a USB stick. To the extent that you can Android to act like a USB stick, then yes, it might play. As for exposing the SD card, you'll probably need to post in a forum that supports your phone.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'm unaware of the Gen1 being able to control a Android device like they can a iPod. But it will play from a USB stick. To the extent that you can Android to act like a USB stick, then yes, it might play. As for exposing the SD card, you'll probably need to post in a forum that supports your phone.


Certain Android phones are certified for use with head unit control. They are PlaysForsure Devices, and when connected on my 2011 by USB, it would display a note icon with PFD underneath. Don't know if it still used by Android though.

Best bet would be google or a forum specifically for smartphones.

Edit: looks like Grom is trying to solve the issue in a big way. Link


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

My Galaxy Note 5 and my current Moto Z Force plugs in and loads all the music like a USB would. Still use my navigation no problem. 

What I just recommend is getting a cheap USB, loading it with music, and calling it good. I keep an AUX cord for songs I haven't downloaded yet when I wanna hear new stuff.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Certain Android phones are certified for use with head unit control. They are PlaysForsure Devices, and when connected on my 2011 by USB, it would display a note icon with PFD underneath. Don't know if it still used by Android though.


Can you point me to a list? My attempts to Google shows me "Android Auto" which is the Gen2 stuff. When I try to look up "PlaysForsure" I find it was a Microsoft thing that died in 2007.




StLouisCPhT said:


> Edit: looks like Grom is trying to solve the issue in a big way. Link


Interesting device. My guess is that it's making your Android look like a iPod to the head unit.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Can you point me to a list? My attempts to Google shows me "Android Auto" which is the Gen2 stuff. When I try to look up "PlaysForsure" I find it was a Microsoft thing that died in 2007.


I don't know of any list. I only ever saw it with a Nexus 5 that I returned within a day because I hated the lack of expandable memory.


----------



## Joe-Cruze-LTZ-2012 (Feb 17, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'm unaware of the Gen1 being able to control a Android device like they can a iPod. But it will play from a USB stick. To the extent that you can Android to act like a USB stick, then yes, it might play. As for exposing the SD card, you'll probably need to post in a forum that supports your phone.


It does work with my phone. Songs show up on the car audio screen. Dash controls and steering wheel controls work too...only thing is that it only plays the songs on the internal storage which is weird because android music players on the phone have no issues using the SD card.

I do also have a USB stick which does work but the constant indexing every time I start the car is kind of a drag...and the songs stutter and skip continuously while the device is indexing. Of course if I put a lot of songs on my phone I might have the same indexing issues with it also.


----------



## Joe-Cruze-LTZ-2012 (Feb 17, 2017)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Certain Android phones are certified for use with head unit control. They are PlaysForsure Devices, and when connected on my 2011 by USB, it would display a note icon with PFD underneath. Don't know if it still used by Android though.
> 
> Best bet would be google or a forum specifically for smartphones.
> 
> Edit: looks like Grom is trying to solve the issue in a big way. Link


Interesting device. Thanks.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Joe-Cruze-LTZ-2012 said:


> It does work with my phone. Songs show up on the car audio screen. Dash controls and steering wheel controls work too...only thing is that it only plays the songs on the internal storage which is weird because android music players on the phone have no issues using the SD card.
> 
> I do also have a USB stick which does work but the constant indexing every time I start the car is kind of a drag...and the songs stutter and skip continuously while the device is indexing. Of course if I put a lot of songs on my phone I might have the same indexing issues with it also.


What size is your USB stick? I have a 13 LT and I use a 4gb one that is completely full and it never has to index. It takes like 3 seconds to load. lol


----------



## Joe-Cruze-LTZ-2012 (Feb 17, 2017)

wasney said:


> What size is your USB stick? I have a 13 LT and I use a 4gb one that is completely full and it never has to index. It takes like 3 seconds to load. lol


It's a 16 gb stick with under 8 gb used. It is an ADATA brand formatted as MS-DOS (FAT32).


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Joe-Cruze-LTZ-2012 said:


> It does work with my phone. Songs show up on the car audio screen. Dash controls and steering wheel controls work too...


Which will all happen if you use a USB stick. However, if you use a iPod, from what I'm seeing, it actually controls the iPod rather than read the contents of it's internal storage. IIRC, the iPod's screen will actually show what's playing.




Joe-Cruze-LTZ-2012 said:


> only thing is that it only plays the songs on the internal storage which is weird because android music players on the phone have no issues using the SD card.


That's probably due to the way your phone is exposing storage. There might be a selection in the phone.


----------



## Joe-Cruze-LTZ-2012 (Feb 17, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> Which will all happen if you use a USB stick. However, if you use a iPod, from what I'm seeing, it actually controls the iPod rather than read the contents of it's internal storage. IIRC, the iPod's screen will actually show what's playing.
> 
> That's probably due to the way your phone is exposing storage. There might be a selection in the phone.


Yes there is a selection in the phone. It is called "Storage Settings ===> Default location" and it is set to SD Card but with the phone plugged into the Cruze USB it will only pick up any songs on the internal storage.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Joe-Cruze-LTZ-2012 said:


> Yes there is a selection in the phone. It is called "Storage Settings ===> Default location" and it is set to SD Card but with the phone plugged into the Cruze USB it will only pick up any songs on the internal storage.


Try plugging it into a computer and see what you can browse.


----------



## Joe-Cruze-LTZ-2012 (Feb 17, 2017)

Yes I can browse both internal storage and the SD card from both my PC running Windows 10 and my Mac running Mac OS X Sierra.


----------



## Joe-Cruze-LTZ-2012 (Feb 17, 2017)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Certain Android phones are certified for use with head unit control. They are PlaysForsure Devices, and when connected on my 2011 by USB, it would display a note icon with PFD underneath. Don't know if it still used by Android though.
> 
> Best bet would be google or a forum specifically for smartphones.
> 
> Edit: looks like Grom is trying to solve the issue in a big way. Link


My phone is a Huawei Honor 5x. I have to have USB debugging turned on. Once the USB is connected I have to go into notifications and click the setting for "USB Connected" to "Files". The other setting is "Photos". Setting it to neither makes the phone charge only. At this point the phone still does not work as a USB media device. I then have to go into Settings ===> Developer Options and then change the setting for "Select USB Configuration" to "Media Transfer Protocol" (MTP). And that is the default setting for that but you still have to select it again after you have completed the other steps. At this point it shows it as connecting as a PFD which I assume is what you called "PlaysForsure Devices" "PFD". It starts playing any music files from the Music folder on the internal storage and also begins "Indexing PFD..." and it is not a quick indexing either. I let it index during the whole one song I copied to the internal Music folder. It did not complete before the song ended. It is evidently indexing the whole 16 gb internal storage device and not just indexing the Music folder.

PFD and MTP are related from the Microsoft standard from years ago: Media Transfer Protocol (MTP) and PlaysForSure FAQ which was basically for portable MP3 players which may be why it only sees my internal storage. I would assume that portable MP3 players only had one storage device. As old as the technology is I'm surprised it is in a current phone.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Joe-Cruze-LTZ-2012 said:


> My phone is a Huawei Honor 5x. I have to have USB debugging turned on. Once the USB is connected I have to go into notifications and click the setting for "USB Connected" to "Files". The other setting is "Photos". Setting it to neither makes the phone charge only. At this point the phone still does not work as a USB media device. I then have to go into Settings ===> Developer Options and then change the setting for "Select USB Configuration" to "Media Transfer Protocol" (MTP). And that is the default setting for that but you still have to select it again after you have completed the other steps. At this point it shows it as connecting as a PFD which I assume is what you called "PlaysForsure Devices" "PFD". It starts playing any music files from the Music folder on the internal storage and also begins "Indexing PFD..." and it is not a quick indexing either. I let it index during the whole one song I copied to the internal Music folder. It did not complete before the song ended. It is evidently indexing the whole 16 gb internal storage device and not just indexing the Music folder.
> 
> PFD and MTP are related from the Microsoft standard from years ago: Media Transfer Protocol (MTP) and PlaysForSure FAQ which was basically for portable MP3 players which may be why it only sees my internal storage. I would assume that portable MP3 players only had one storage device. As old as the technology is I'm surprised it is in a current phone.


I have a feeling it is a compatibility issue between your phone and the radio. Just because the phone software can access the SD card itself, doesn't mean the radio can. Until the advent of Android Auto, Panasonic only spec'd iOS support in their GM radios, and provided only basic USB support for Android (which is probably several versions out of date anyways). Also, remember that until Android Marshmallow, Google did not support SD cards and actually tried at one point to change the design language to remove the slot. It was the phone manufacturers that added SD support, so there are bound to be all sorts of different ways the phones access them.

You have 5 options:

1) Get a different phone

2) Switch to a USB flash drive

3) Upgrade your system to Mylink 

4) Upgrade to a bluetooth PDIM

5) Wait to see if Grom's WireLinq Kickstarter actually happens.


----------



## Joe-Cruze-LTZ-2012 (Feb 17, 2017)

StLouisCPhT said:


> I have a feeling it is a compatibility issue between your phone and the radio. Just because the phone software can access the SD card itself, doesn't mean the radio can. Until the advent of Android Auto, Panasonic only spec'd iOS support in their GM radios, and provided only basic USB support for Android (which is probably several versions out of date anyways). Also, remember that until Android Marshmallow, Google did not support SD cards and actually tried at one point to change the design language to remove the slot. It was the phone manufacturers that added SD support, so there are bound to be all sorts of different ways the phones access them.
> 
> You have 5 options:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. According to the MyLink website MyLink is not an option for the 2012 Cruze.

I did go ahead and order the bluetooth PDIM. It just arrived today so hopefully that works once I get it installed.

USB flash drive is 'working'. The drawback is having to manually convert all of my music to MP3 format.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Joe-Cruze-LTZ-2012 said:


> According to the MyLink website MyLink is not an option for the 2012 Cruze.


Minor details. StLouisCPhT managed to upgrade his 2011 to add MyLink. Including the backup camera. With guidelines.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Joe-Cruze-LTZ-2012 said:


> Thanks for the reply. According to the MyLink website MyLink is not an option for the 2012 Cruze.
> 
> I did go ahead and order the bluetooth PDIM. It just arrived today so hopefully that works once I get it installed.
> 
> USB flash drive is 'working'. The drawback is having to manually convert all of my music to MP3 format.


Mylink is definitely an option, it just didn't physically exist for the Cruzes before 2013. Link

What audio format are you using? Even the basic Cruze radio supports MP3, wma and Apple m4a formats.

Remember that you will need to pair your phone to a second bt network called GMusicConnect once the PDIM is installed. And hopefully you won't have to manually reconnect to it everytime you want to stream music like I did with my HTC A9 and Nexus 5.




Joe-Cruze-LTZ-2012 said:


> Yes there is a selection in the phone. It is called "Storage Settings ===> Default location" and it is set to SD Card but with the phone plugged into the Cruze USB it will only pick up any songs on the internal storage.


I can't believe I missed this. Are you saying you have music on both the internal memory AND the sd card? If so, that is the problem. The storage setting is only observed by the Android OS. Car stereos treat Android phones as an external USB drive and have absolutely nothing to do with the operating system. Once it finds music files on the internal memory (volume 1), it does not check the SD card (volume 2). I do not remember if Bluetooth will also have the same issue. I do know that with my HTC A9, I kept all my music on a 128gb Samsung MicroSD and never put any of it on the internal memory.




ChevyGuy said:


> Minor details. StLouisCPhT managed to upgrade his 2011 to add MyLink. Including the backup camera. With guidelines.


Lol! ChevyGuy is Sgt Bilko!

Don't forget I also have Aux IN 

If I used that Buick radio, I would also have Rear Parking Assist Symbols. I'd just need to buy the sensors and figure out how to wire them in.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOsWyqX96J4


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOsWyqX96J4


Android Auto is not an option for Gen 1 Cruzes without going aftermarket. And if you are going to do that, you might as well save some money and put in a Mylink instead.

I'm not even certain if the Gen 2 CarPlay/Android Auto Mylink units can work in our cars with a harness adapter, let alone fit. RyanAlan00 said they put an I05 unit in their Gen 1 Cruze, but disappeared without giving any details on the installation or results.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Android Auto is not an option for Gen 1 Cruzes without going aftermarket. And if you are going to do that, you might as well save some money and put in a Mylink instead.
> 
> I'm not even certain if the Gen 2 CarPlay/Android Auto Mylink units can work in our cars with a harness adapter, let alone fit. RyanAlan00 said they put an I05 unit in their Gen 1 Cruze, but disappeared without giving any details on the installation or results.


My mistake; I did not notice that this was in the Gen 1 section. My bad.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> My mistake; I did not notice that this was in the Gen 1 section. My bad.


It's alright  btw, I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

StLouisCPhT said:


> It's alright  btw, I'm sending you a PM.


No problem. I got it.


----------



## Joe-Cruze-LTZ-2012 (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks to ChevyGuy and StLouisCPhT for the info about MyLink. Do you have an approximate total cost for that upgrade? Something to think about but for now I will see how the bluetooth goes.

I've been using MP3 audio format when I convert my Spotify playlists.

As far as songs on the internal/external storage...I did delete all music on the internal storage but it does not then switch over and look at the sd card. At least on my phone it doesn't. I think on my phone once it finds internal storage it looks no further. My phone does not support OTG so I'm thinking that might have something to do with it. Spotify and stock android music player will play music from the SD card and they both do work on the bluetooth side. The downside to the bluetooth option is there is no song info on the display. (I assume if one goes the MyLink route song info is available on the display when using bluetooth)


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

OTG has nothing to do with it. That is an Android OS feature. Bluetooth is your only option to play music from the SD card.

The Mylink option could run about $100 for the hardware needed to upgrade (about $400 if you want the navigation model Mylink). But you will also need a wiring harness adapter. That could run up to $250. There is a diagram towards the end of the Mylink thread that shows how to make your own harness, but the person that made the diagram hasn't said how much it costs to make it yourself (I'd say less than $50 though). You won't get Car Play or Android Auto, but you will get a fully compatible touchscreen stereo without needing all the adapters aftermarket systems would also require to interface with the car.


----------

